#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Focus 6 της σειράς Spectra Precision (Nikon)

## athanavc

Πωλείται
γεωδαιτικός σταθμός
Focus 6 της σειράς Spectra Precision (*Nikon*)
αμεταχείριστος και σε άριστη κατάσταση.

Βασιλική a.vasiliki@windowslive.com
Θεσσαλονίκη

----------

